# Il disprezzo



## Circe (22 Giugno 2014)

A volte, mentre guido, sono in palestra, lavo i piatti...mi viene in mente il loro rapporto, loro due nudi che si fanno di tutto, ed io che entro in quella macchina anche incinta, dove prima loro due avevano fatto i porci.  E mi chiedo: cosa ti lega a lui se spesso lo disprezzi, ti viene il vomito solo a pensare a cosa faceva? Poi guardo i figli, la routine della famiglia, la situazione economica. Non sarà che mi sono aggrappata a dei sentimenti x non rovinare tutto quello che ho creato?


----------

